# Good Old Fashion Southern Hospitality



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

I had to laugh last night at my come uppance,. One of our Mexican friends that is single wanted to bring his new love over to show her off. He came in tow with some "Tinga", a Mexican chicken dish that is very spicy, but so good you can't stop eating even though tears are running down your face. To his credit, he's has learned to make it not quite so spicy for our tender Gringo's tongues. 

 Following close behind him was his new love, also a Gringo, southern bred and borne, proudly handing me a small 1/2 pint mason jelly jar of amber liquid which she proudly proclaimed as her apple spice "moonshine".  Of course, me always looking for a way to cut the budget immediately started calculating,  thinking..ding, ding, ding...I can make my own booze if I can get her to instruct me as to how she makes moonshine. 

Devious me,  I plied her with a few beers and a couple of shots of cherry Brandy, after she told me how much she likes cherry liqueur, thinking if I got her loosened up a bit she would share the old "family" recipe, and I would be on my way to cheap booze.

I was picturing myself with a nice little still hidden deep in the woods across the creek, steaming up a batch. While she was falling for and imbibing of my devious, not so southern hospitality I was sampling her moonshine, which was really good with a nice little apple/cinnamon nuance, which was delivering a nice little buzz. 

Once I hit the bottom of the jar, I finally though she was sufficiently loosened up enough to spill the goods on the secret recipe, so the subtle questioning began.  She was only too cheerfully happy to supply me with the recipe and method, which involved stirring up apple juice, apple cider and store bought 100 proof grain alcohol and adding cinnamon sticks...stovetop...no still necessary.

Needless to say, I was sorely disappointed that the illicit fun I had envisioned, with me hovering around my own special run of Arkansas backwoods moonshine was crushed.  Instead, I had found myself drinking pure grain alcohol, albeit very tasty with the apple/cinnamon flavor, and as she so well described it,  "It, goes down smooth, but kicks like a mule."


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

_HaHa at least you will find it easier to make than setting up a still lol that chicken dish sounds great, only it would need to be milder for me or it would blast my socks off_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like a recipe our bartender used to have ...

[h=4]Ingredients:[/h]  1 bottle (Liter) Grain Alcohol



 1 Gallon Apple Cider
1 Gallon Apple Juice


 3 cups Sugar
8 Cinnamon Sticks

 [h=4]Directions:[/h]  
 In a large pot, pour in the Cider, Juice, Sugar and Cinnamon Sticks
Bring this to a boil, remove from heat and let cool
Add the Grain Alcohol
Pour into Mason Jars and put on lids
You can drink this right away, but it tastes better after sitting for a couple of weeks

Just be careful using grain alcohol - the stuff can literally kill you.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

Yup, that's it Phil...after she told me how she made it, I kind of lost interest in the particulars, but jumping up and down that you have the recipe, as I would definitely make this for a winter holiday..I might use vodka instead of the grain alcohol.  Except for the kick, I don't see the advantage.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 18, 2013)

Loved your story and sorry you're going to miss out on the fun of having a still, but this is going to be so much easier.  I like the idea of Vodka substitute, don't think I could handle grain alcohol.  It makes me so mad that as I've aged, I've become such a cheap drunk -- 2 martini's over the course of an evening, or 3 glasses of red wine and no more, or risk making a complete fool of myself.  I can remember the days when that was nowhere near the case.....


----------

